# Black Hole WOW!



## Deanoecosse

Today saw the first wash of my Ford Galaxy for 6 MONTHS, yes 6 months! oh how I laugh when folk have panic attacks when they've not washed theirs for 2 weeks.
Anyway, the big bus doesn't lead a pampered life, it usually has detailing gear, kids, dog, mountain bikes, car parts chucked in the back and was only ever washed by my 9 year old son to get his pocket money. The bus was a swirlytastic mess after its wash today and as I had neither the time or the interest in doing a correction job, it was time to break open my bottle of Black Hole. 
I wasn't expecting too much from this stuff as the Galaxy was in a real mess, but BLOODY HELL :doublesho, this stuff is the absolute dogs baws:thumb:
Here's a couple of pics I took today, the Black Hole was applied by G220 and topped afterwards with Super Natural



























I'm seriously impressed with Black Hole. If you've no time to do a full paint correction or a thin clearcoat, this is the stuff for you.:thumb:


----------



## RRobert

Good to see you got time even for the ol' Fordy. :thumb: Has made a good impact huh?

Mind bring your full range of detailing weapons for next Thursday for this months 3rd Jag at xpress-towers!

Robert


----------



## swordjo

Told you it was decent stuff, have only being saying it for how long? :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse

xpressvalet said:


> Good to see you got time even for the ol' Fordy. :thumb: Has made a good impact huh?
> 
> Mind bring your full range of detailing weapons for next Thursday for this months 3rd Jag at xpress-towers!
> 
> Robert


shhh, you better keep quiet on that, don't want another war kicking off with the usual suspects


----------



## Benniboy

The results there look very good. I think we need a picture of the whole car :thumb:


----------



## fethead

That's sodding amazing. Does anyone know if you can then top it with Opti-seal without striping that amazing finish?
:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

fethead said:


> That's sodding amazing. Does anyone know if you can then top it with Opti-seal without striping that amazing finish?
> :thumb:


Don't know about topping with Opti seal, but I put Super Natural wax over the top no problem and I know others have topped it with Jeffs Acrylic aswell


----------



## swordjo

Deanoecosse said:


> I know others have topped it with Jeffs Acrylic aswell


That'll be me, sealants go on top of it with no issue with no affect on the filling.


----------



## RRobert

Deanoecosse said:


> shhh, you better keep quiet on that, don't want another war kicking off with the usual suspects


:lol:
I deleted what i typed up here at first, its just not worth it. I'll keep it on topic.
:thumb:
Bring that around and i'll try a little on the missus X5. it's due some TLC.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Damn! It would appear you've found us Pro's out - We dont correct paint at all, we just glaze the hell out of the cars we do!


----------



## EliteCarCare

fethead said:


> That's sodding amazing. Does anyone know if you can then top it with Opti-seal without striping that amazing finish?
> :thumb:


Opti-seal works really well over the top of Black Hole. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## swordjo

Clark said:


> Damn! It would appear you've found us Pro's out - We dont correct paint at all, we just glaze the hell out of the cars we do!


I won't even say anything regarding that one :lol:


----------



## Franzpan

So this stuff is just a glaze and dosent do any correction? I want some now!


----------



## EliteCarCare

Clark said:


> Damn! It would appear you've found us Pro's out - We dont correct paint at all, we just glaze the hell out of the cars we do!


shame on you, fake, pretend detailer...


----------



## *MAGIC*

Ne Plus Black hole :doublesho :lol:


----------



## swordjo

Tis a handy product though for sorting out a car quickly for mate etc. Sometimes you just can't spend days on car, especially at this time of year.


----------



## Maggi200

I also love black hole here! Didn't realise it would work THAT well though! Very, very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse

Franzpan said:


> So this stuff is just a glaze and dosent do any correction? I want some now!


yes, its just a glaze and does no correction. For me to do a full correction on the Galaxy would have taken 2 full days and I've not got that sort of free time at the moment. As long as the protective layer of wax or sealant is kept topped up to stop the glaze being washed out, the effects will last. For a quick fix, with minimal effort Black Hole is unbeatable


----------



## slrestoration

Awesome stuff, much better alternative than the 4 stage polish & 2 coats of sw shield that i gave the sister in laws Zafira


----------



## CCM

Could I ask what your process was e.g. how much on pad / how many passes / what pressure / left for how long before buffing / etc.
I used at weekend and wasn't impressed but as a first time fairly sure it was my process rather than the product !


----------



## GIZTO29

Wow, thats an awesome job. Can i ask what pad you used? I tried it on my bonnet a while back with an flexipad ultra soft finishing pad but there was still swirls evident. Its great stuff though and the best for ease of use ive come across soa far.
On another note is it acceptable to put it on top of FK1000p and then sandwich it with another coat of FK?
Thanks Phil


----------



## zetec_paul

Where's cheapest place to order it from?


----------



## Deanoecosse

CCM said:


> Could I ask what your process was e.g. how much on pad / how many passes / what pressure / left for how long before buffing / etc.
> I used at weekend and wasn't impressed but as a first time fairly sure it was my process rather than the product !


I used a Meguiars polishing pad, put a cross shape of BH on the pad (unlike the usual 2 pea sized blobs I would use for paint correction). Spread the BH across the panel at speed 2, then ramped the G220 up to speed 5 and worked it in with medium pressure. Not sure how many passes, I just worked it til I was happy the BH had done its job, probably only did about 2 minutes per section, it doesnt take long at all. I did a couple of panels at a time before buffing off.


----------



## Deanoecosse

zetec_paul said:


> Where's cheapest place to order it from?


I got mine from Polished Bliss, its only about £12 and as with most Poor Boys products, it's an absolute bargain


----------



## Jessop

Thats pretty impressive. I've a poseidon blue saxo which relativley thin paint in places from previous work [prior to me getting my hands on it] so a full correction is probably not really a possiblity? so it would seem black hole may be the way forward?

How does victoria concourse sit on this stuff?


----------



## Deanoecosse

Vics concours would be fine on top


----------



## *MAGIC*

zetec_paul said:


> Where's cheapest place to order it from?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/advan...Csid=3a6487cc9a4fc3925989bc33e123e039&x=0&y=0


----------



## Grinnall v8

Just done the GP with this, (by hand) didn't think of using
the 220  I have still to do half the car so I now know what
to use will also be putting supernatural on top of it:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Strothow

I was looking at getting some of this stuff, but would only be able to apply by hand, still a good idea do you think?


----------



## Ben_ZS

Result! I'm defintely getting some when I order my DAS-6 :thumb:


----------



## PipBrit

I've had black hole since i got into this detailling thing, but i've always applied it by hand because I was always under the impression it is more of a glaze/filler by hand and a cleanser by machine. 

That's a stunning result, dont think I've seen any other pics that shows how effective black hole can be. 

Next time I'll apply it it'll be on my G220 followed by some jet seal then something like vics concourse.

Great turnaround


----------



## Deanoecosse

Fujitsum said:


> I was looking at getting some of this stuff, but would only be able to apply by hand, still a good idea do you think?


yes you could apply by hand no problem but obviously it would take longer and is harder work. I was adopting a minimal effort, quicker result approach so chose to use the G220. I think you'd still get good results by hand but not quite as good as by a DA machine. I'm convinced Dot Cotton could spread some Black Hole on her face and end up looking like a super model:lol:


----------



## Strothow

Thanks, i will try tommorow then!


----------



## Maggi200

I've tried it by hand, thought it was pretty easy to use and left great results anyway. You'll love it, I tried it on the silver bits of my car as well just out of curiosity and although they're not swirled so I didn't see any correction they definately looked very good afterwards and much more reflective than before


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That's very impressive indeed, but Ford paint can be soft and the pad will do some cutting, but for the amount of time you have spent, it's amazing!


----------



## Maggi200

I would be interested to see if what said ^ actually is true, makes perfect sense to me, maybe once the black hole is removed how many of the swirls will still be there thanks to the pad used? I assume pretty much all but would be interested when you come to remove it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Do you have any IPA to wipe over an area perhaps? 

Would be interesting to see. I've just had my car back from the bodyshop and it's covered in swirls and holograms. I'll see what BlackHole does to mine with the same pad.


----------



## Deanoecosse

RussZS said:


> That's very impressive indeed, but Ford paint can be soft and the pad will do some cutting, but for the amount of time you have spent, it's amazing!


yeah I did consider the Megs polishing pad may well be doing a bit of correction but I didn't have any ipa with me in the garage I was working, but it would have been interesting to have given it a wipe to see how much the Black Hole was masking. However, I reckon I was seeing a 95% reduction in visable swirls and in the short time I spent per panel there's no way the pad would have achieved near that level of correction.
Maybe someone else who is about to use Black Hole could take a couple of pics after application, then after an IPA wipe down to rule out any correction coming from the pad


----------



## GIZTO29

Deanoecosse said:


> yes you could apply by hand no problem but obviously it would take longer and is harder work. I was adopting a minimal effort, quicker result approach so chose to use the G220. I think you'd still get good results by hand but not quite as good as by a DA machine. I'm convinced Dot Cotton could spread some Black Hole on her face and end up looking like a super model:lol:


What, you dont think she does anyway?:lol:


----------



## needhampr

Very impressive results - could probably do with some of this on the shelf :thumb:

Is Black Hole suitable for solid red cars? I know it's recommended for darker colours generally but .....?


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Absolutely fine for solid red :thumb: Or you can go with the sister product, White Diamond, as it works in the same way 

Gareth


----------



## moonstone mo

what are the diffrences in the over all finish of BH to WD,are they the same or does one leave a wetter finish than the other?


----------



## moonstone mo

anyone...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Not a massive difference, but White Diamond seems a bit more reflective, which is suited more to lighter finishes, where as BH adds a bit of depth.


----------



## Bradley

Awesome on straight red!!!


----------



## yetizone

A superb transformation. Really very very effective indeed - I wonder how Black Hole would sit under Zaino sealants? I predict an experiment in the spring for me perhaps :lol:


----------



## spitfire

Great finish from the black hole:thumb: I'd echo the comments above though as I've actually seen some correction done with just a finishing pad and water on softish paint. Great results never the less:thumb:


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Yes, WD gives a 'brighter' finish. Usually i use it on all light cars, but on solid red you can go for either :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## Maggi200

I tried BH on silver and it worked well anyway IMO, can't see the point of buying two products for such a tiny amount of silver that I have on my car, so whichever you use will have an effect


----------



## 123quackers

Don't forget these work wonders around the house as well :thumb:

The wife gets excited when she knows I'm looking for more products 

she loves stoner invisible glass an optimum qd 

Have lots of high gloss painted furniture and she keeps pushing for WD an BH


Keep the women keen an you will be surprised what results you get in the spending department as well as others HEE HEE :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

been using it on the moonstone blue paint on my cossie was wandering if there would be anything between the 2,happy with results of BH to be fair.


----------



## rs_t

Will using Black Hole over SRP be overkill? 

Both by hand.

...and then topped with FK1000?


----------



## minimadgriff

wow thats an amazing result with BlackHole. I love the stuff myself but have never used it on a car thats need that much filling. I just love the wetness it gives.


----------



## p1tse

i'm going to give mine a good polish with the g220 and then use black hole on it too.

is it best with a polish or finishing pad?


----------



## nick.s

I am quite stunned by the results of this. Seeing as a friend of mine wants me to do his Galaxy, also in black, I am seriously considering a bottle of this


----------



## paulmc08

after seeing and reading this,i'm going to have to get me a bottle of BH,excellent results for minimal effort:thumb:


----------



## Tawnyowl

I'm seriously considering getting some for my Disco3. :thumb:

I will be doing this by hand so can anyone recommend what to use to put it on with newbie and would collinite 476 or AG EGP be OK on top ?

Many Thanks


----------



## lingus

p1tse said:


> i'm going to give mine a good polish with the g220 and then use black hole on it too.
> 
> is it best with a polish or finishing pad?


I'd try with a finishing pad, then work up if you need a bit more cut.
J


----------



## Deanoecosse

Tawnyowl said:


> I'm seriously considering getting some for my Disco3. :thumb:
> 
> I will be doing this by hand so can anyone recommend what to use to put it on with newbie and would collinite 476 or AG EGP be OK on top ?
> 
> Many Thanks


I used it on a polishing pad in the photos to give a little bit of correction aswell as filling as I didn't polish the car beforehand, but if your going to polish before using the Black Hole, a finishing pad will be fine with the Black Hole


----------



## JJ_

Im sold, looks a brillaint product, expecially if that is by DA. Thanks for the pic and taking the time to post it up.


----------



## perm

IMHO glazes are fantastic, however will reduce the life of the sealant applied over them.
Not always a problem, but just worth considering.


----------



## JJ_

What pad did you use ? 

How long did you work it ?

Ultra fina which has abrasives and high oil content wouldn't leave that if poorboys does try should triple the price !!


----------



## Pezza4u

I finally cracked open my bottle of BH today. Applied using my G220 (been a year since I last used it!!) with a black 3M pad, which is the first time I've used this.

I put a cross on the pad to start with and then for every new section I did I put 2 pea sized blobs on. Was this enough though as the pad seemed quite dry to me (could be the heat) although the results were very good? Spread on at speed 2 and then did 3 or 4 passes on speed 5. I didn't have much time so was working on an area of 2ft sq.

When I removed the pad it had soaked through and onto the backing plate. I noticed these 3M pads are quite thin so would another pad have been better?


----------



## Beau Technique

If I appluy blackhole by machine i tend to use elite car care bullseye biege pads but finishing pads in general are quite soft/pourous so it will soak through a little.
once the pad is primed with an X and worked you need only use 2-3 pea sized drops to do the next panle and so on.


----------

